# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Anadoluda Kurulan Medeniyetlerden Babiller

## veli

babiller.jpg
Babiller, Mezopotamya'da yaşamış bir halk. Babil, adını aldığı Babylon Kenti etrafında kurulmuş, Mezopotamya'da kurulmuş kadim bir imparatorluktur. Babil'in merkezi bugünkü Irak'ın El Hilla kasabası üzerinde yer almaktadır. Kuzey Babil Devleti ise, Şırnak ilinin İdil ilçesi güneyinde Babil köyünde kurulmuştur.

Babilliler, çeşitli sülalelerin idaresi altında Mezopotamya'nın bu bölgesind
egemen olmuşlardır. Kaynaklara göre Babil'de 31 kral sülalesi gelmiştir. Bunlardan en önemlileri, içinde Hamubi'nin bulunduğu sülale ile, Kas hanedanı denilen III. Babil sülalesi ve Yeni Babil sülalesidir.

Birinci Babil sülalesinin kurduğu birinci Babil devleti, M.Ö. 2105 - 1806 yıllarında Babil devleti, M.Ö. 2105 - 1806 yıllarında Babil ve çevresinde egemen olmuştur. Sülalenin kurucusu Samu Abum (Zin Mobolit) dur. En kudretli hükümdarı Hammurabi'dir. Altıncı hükümdar olan Hammurabi zamanında Birinci Babil devleti çok kuvvetlenmiş ve en parlak zamanlarını yaşamıştır. 
Hammurabi; Kaide şehirlerini, Elam'ı, kuzeydeki Asur ülkelerini egemenliği altına almış, Mezopotamya'da siyasî bir birlik kurmağa muvaffak olmuştur. Hammurabi, zapt ettiği şehirlere güvendiği valiler yerleştirerek iyi bir idareci olduğunu göstermiş, kurduğu sağlam temellerle Birinci Babil devletinin ölümünden sonra yüz yıl daha devam etmesini sağlamıştır. Hammurabi, aynı zamanda Sümer ve Akad'ların kullandığı töre ve yasaları, eski fermanları toplayarak, zamanının ihtiyaçlarına göre düzenlenmiş, meydana getirdiği Hammurabi Kanunları ile ilk kanun kurucusu olarak ün salmıştır.

Hammurabi'nin ölümünden sonra 
Birinci Babil devleti yavaş yavaş kudretten düşmüş ve 1806 yılında Doğu Anadoludan inen Hitit'lerin akınları altında bu sülale son bulmuştur.

Hititlerin Babil üzerindeki bu egemenliği fazla devam etmemiş, Kaş'ların kurduğu üçüncü Babil sülalesi Babil'de beş yüzyıldan fazla bir zaman (M.Ö. 1750 - 1174) egemen olmuştur.

Ön-Asya tarihinde silik kalan bu sülale, Asur'luların saldırısı karşısında son bulmuştur.


Asur egemenliğinin, 


Med kralı Keyakir tarafından ortadan kaldırılması üzerine Babil valisi Nabupolassar (Nabu apal-sur) tarafından M.Ö. 612 yılında Yeni Babil sülalesi kurulmuştur. Bu sülalenin kurduğu Yeni Babil devleti kısa zamanda genişlemiştir.Nabupolassar, Med Kralı ile anlaşarak Minova şehrini zapt etmiş, Suriye - Filistin ve Mısır'a akınlarda bulunmuştur. Oğlu Buhtunnasır (Nabukadnezar) Suriye ve Filistin'i egemenliği altına almış, Mısır ordusunu yenilgiye uğratmıştır. Fakat sonradan gelen krallar, devletin bu üstünlüğünü devam ettirememişler ve Yeni Babil devleti M.Ö. 338 yılında Pers hükümdarı Kyros tarafından ortadan kaldırılmıştır.

Babilliler'in yazılı kitapları bugüne kadar ele geçmediğinden, kurdukları medeniyet hakkında edinilen fikir, sadece tarihî söylentilere, mimarlık eserlerinin kalıntılarına ve yazıtlara göre verilmiş hükümlerden ibarettir. Yalnız esir edilerek Babil'e götürülen İsrailliler, orada öğrendikleri Babil diliyle Tevrat ve daha başka kutsal kitaplar gibi eserler bıraktılar, İbranî yazısıyla yazılmış olan bu eserlere bakarak Babil dili hakkında bir fikir edinilebilmektedir. Bu kitapların İbranî yazısıyla Süryanî ve Arap dillerindeki çevirileri karşılaştırılınca bu diller arasında yakınlık bulunduğu görülür.

----------

